# Christmas Truckin'



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas you ******** and hillbillies..... 



Regards, Mike


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Since when did somedevildawg buy a Toyota?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it that's to-yota! I wuz just thinking bout how to do my truck like that.....already has the inverter built in to the new truck! Plug and play


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Vol said:


> Merry Christmas you ********** and hillbillies.....
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike


THANKS!!

And a very MERRY CHRISTMAS to you, and every one else!!


----------

